# Bohemian build underway



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

those are very nice looking boats, congrats!!!!!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congratulations Double_A!  I spoke to Robert for about 20 minutes at the Frank Sargeant outdoor expo in Tampa a couple weeks ago.  Really nice guy, and dang buddy, you're going to get one heck of a nice boat!!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats. That's an awesome looking skiff.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Cant wait until this boat is finished. Here are some build pics.








Cockpit and Hatches in Gel Coat.








Deck non skid in Gel coat.








Hull in Gel coat.








This is the hull that was pulled out of the mold before mine went in. Kevlar light and strong.








Finished cockpit.








Hull ready for some kevlar.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Always nice to see men in suits. Besmacks of professionalism.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I drove over to Bohemian's factory Saturday to drop my trailer off. Luckily Robert was ready to pull the hull out of the mold. All I can say is WOW, the boat is coming out better than I imagined. The quality and detail work is top notch!!!

The fuel tank is fully glassed in. There will be a top section that will be added.









Cockpit is installed.









The hull is ready to be pulled out of the mold.









































A view of the step.









The deck is ready to go!









Sitting on the Continental Trailer


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Beautiful boat, awesome color scheme!
I was highly impressed when i was looking at these boats at the boat show, fit and finish and quality is top notch


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

It looks great! I can't wait to see the deck go on... And the hatches... And the console... ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

such a cool hull..thank you for sharing.


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

bad ass hull color.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm loving the color scheme!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Dropped off your wheel this morning...


----------



## Heath.Daughtry (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the boats and Robert really knows his stuff. I have talked to him more than once about my own boat and he is always full of great info. Congrats!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm really diggin' the color combo, Alan!


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

The boat is DONE!! It came out better than imagined. The finish work and detailing are off the chart. 

I picked the boat up Saturday. Robert, Richard (Skinny_Water) and I went for a quick test run and everything worked perfectly. Headed home to get ready for a Flamingo break-in trip on Sunday. 

Chris from the Fly Shop of Ft. Lauderdale met me at the house early and we headed to Flamingo. Got down there with no problems. Looked for some Tarpon, didn't see any. Then headed to to look for some reds, found. Chris got a nice red on the fly of course right off the bat. It was a really good day even though I just planned a shake down run. The boat poles very well and once I figured the jack plate out ran equally well.

I'll post some pics Richard took after we water tested the boat.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a couple more I will post later this evening.

Thanks to Robert at Bohemian for all his hard work.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Woo Wee! That console setup looks awesome. Very nice!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I can't wait to see all the slime pics!


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

That is a Beautiful skiff right there!!!!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Fantastic looking boat. How does the stepped hull work out? Can you notice any difference?


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't have a lot of time on the boat, but the step seems to work really good. You can actually feel it air out and the boat accelerates. Also, the faster you go the better it rides. Its better in a light chop than glass flat. When I get into some different conditions I'll let you know more about it.


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

Chris from the Fly Shop of Ft. Lauderdale with the first fish on the boat.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Handle bar mustache -new bohemian-first red=epic


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Handle bar mustache -new bohemian-first red=epic


+Flyrod +Socks = Mind Blown


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

The toes of his socks don't quite match the deck color.....

Nice ride - good luck!


----------



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Beautiful Skiff! What advantages/disadvantages are there to an offset console?


----------



## tortuga (Oct 12, 2008)

The offset console is basicaly personal preference. On smaller skiffs it allows 2 adults to sit side by side when running with plenty of room to spare. It also frees up the cockpit for more walking room and deck space. Also when walking front to back the middle of the boat is open so you do not have as much lean. In other words less tippy. The Bohemian is inherently more stable than the other poling skiffs with similar beam because of the wider footprint at the waterline forward. we keep the waterlne beam al the way to the front of the cockpit. The drawback is that the rod storage on the starboard side is a little bit tighter than a center console. We left 5 inches of space between the cockpit and the console so the rod storage is still fully fuctional. I hope this helps.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

awesome color what color is that exactly ? i know it all gelcoat , most likely, if not what paint did you use?


----------



## aabess (Nov 22, 2009)

The color is seafoam green and it's gelcoat.


----------

